

U.S. government taps Cray to build supercomputer to manage nuclear weapons - caruana
http://www.techtimes.com/articles/10205/20140711/u-s-government-taps-cray-to-build-trinity-supercomputer-to-manage-nuclear-weapons.htm

======
caruana
Here's the press release
[http://investors.cray.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=98390&p=irol-
newsA...](http://investors.cray.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=98390&p=irol-
newsArticle&ID=1946457&highlight=)

------
caruana
I so wanted to edit the title of this post to development of SkyNet begins.

